# CI/HUMINT



## fox1371 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have some questions regarding the application process for CI/HUMINT.  I just found out today that I'm going to be going on the board here within a week or so.  I don't have the exact date yet.  I was merely wondering what type of questions are commonly asked and what all I'm going to need to brush up on.  So far the things that I am studying include current events, land nav, and geography.  I know that the board will most likely be lengthy and I'm planning on it being quite difficult.  I was just curious as to what else I should need to know to help prepare myself.  Also, I was wondering what sources you would suggest for current events that wouldn't normally pop up on things such as cnn, fox news, al jazeera etc.


----------



## car (Jan 13, 2009)

What kind of board? Promotion? Soldier board? Where's your NCO? What's it got to do with CI/HUMINT?


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 13, 2009)

> fox1371;245288]I have some questions ............  So far the things that I am studying include current events, land nav, and geography.



You're studying the right stuff, Corporal.....MOS skills will be another main effort on any board...

Like car said, your questions should be addressed by your Squad Leader, Plt Sgt....and on up the CoC...:cool:

:2c:


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 13, 2009)

Car, I apologize for not being more specific.  It's a screening board that all applicants for CI/HUMINT must go through to decide whether or not they are right for the MOS.  Now as far as bringing it up my chain of command, this is something that I've brought up, however everyone in my unit has little to no knowledge on the subject, and everything that they've been able to find out, I've already found out on my own.  I just thought I'd go ahead and ask here, considering this is a community more aimed towards that field.


----------



## car (Jan 13, 2009)

fox1371 said:


> Car, I apologize for not being more specific.  It's a screening board that all applicants for CI/HUMINT must go through to decide whether or not they are right for the MOS.  Now as far as bringing it up my chain of command, this is something that I've brought up, however everyone in my unit has little to no knowledge on the subject, and everything that they've been able to find out, I've already found out on my own.  I just thought I'd go ahead and ask here, considering this is a community more aimed towards that field.



No need to apologize. I was just curious. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 13, 2009)

Appreciate it.


----------



## Snaquebite (Jan 13, 2009)

You will get a battery of questions that have been developed over time that will measure your suitability for that type of work. You can't study...you'll either have an acceptable answer or not. Many of the questions may be situational with an answerr that requires explaing your assessment or actions. Regardless that's not the thing to discuss in an open forum. The process for selecting CI/HUMINT applicants has evolved over the years but has it's roots in the OSS. Good Luck.


----------



## GSXRanger (Jan 14, 2009)

Just answer the questions to the best of your ability, truthfully. Also, what ever decision you make, STICK to it. 

You are not trained, and are not expected to know details. However, wishy washy answers are never a good thing.

If you make it, you will be moving into a VERY rewarding profession, with many lanes to travel in. 

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses.  Getting into this job is something that I am passionate about so we'll see how it goes.  I honestly don't know what to expect out of this board.  From all the research I've done online, it looks like most applicants get some sort of a study guide...unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be recieving one of those haha.  No doubt it's due to the fact that I'm doing this in country.  Again, I appreciate all of the help.


----------



## BravoOne (Jan 15, 2009)

Marine CI is strictly Tactical and different from Army CI in that regard. As they say "Google is your friend" because There is a LOT of open source information on the Marine CI program out there including a Marine Corps CI Program PDF oddly enough. As far as questions I hope that you are not the sort of person who does not like to read and follow world events because that is key. CI is unique and attracts a different type of personality. I would start reading (as opposed to watching news programs) the local paper if you don't already and read a paper like the USA Today, NY Times or Christian Science Monitor for "the big picture" weekly. Subscribe to magazines like US News & World report and Time (they are tax write offs anyway). Keeping up with the World's events is key and everyone that I know reads several papers daily. Even as Reservists when we get together we discuss current events and any implications on the Intelligence Community. 
Other than that, CI has changed to bring in more experienced personnel in both the Corps and Army. It is no longer an entry Level MOS and by E-5 you should have the Common Soldier Skills sort of things down pat, and the maturity to analyze/converse about local and world events in a constructive manner. Read all you can! There will be a lot of reading, briefing (everyone from enlisted to General Officers) and report writing in your future.


----------



## JBS (Jan 28, 2009)

A few years ago, I was contemplating career choices and I met with a MGySgt with CI.  I was told up front that USMC CI has quite possibly the absolute highest operational tempo of any unit in the Corps.  I met him during peace time, and at that time they were deployed 11 mos. out of the year on average.  The advice given to me was to "have your personal life in order".  Just FYI.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 7, 2009)

I appreciate all of the imformation from you guys.  I have a few more roadblocks to overcome and then hopefully I'll get my shot at it.  I love deploying and there aren't any personal issues in my life, not really attached to anything back home.  Just out of curiosity, how much weight do your chain of command remarks have against you?  For example, as soon as my COC found out what I wanted to do, then started throwing roadblocks at me and now are saying that they'll write in the remarks that I can't work alone...and that I need to be supervised.  However my previous chain of command, working with "gentlemen" of your stature...I always worked on my own or with one other and NEVER needed supervision, always got the job done.  I haven't been able to excell as well in the current environment that I'm in...however I still do my job.  I just don't have the support from my company for this job change.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 7, 2009)

fox1371 said:


> I appreciate all of the imformation from you guys.  I have a few more roadblocks to overcome and then hopefully I'll get my shot at it.  I love deploying and there aren't any personal issues in my life, not really attached to anything back home.  Just out of curiosity, how much weight do your chain of command remarks have against you?  For example, as soon as my COC found out what I wanted to do, then started throwing roadblocks at me and now are saying that they'll write in the remarks that I can't work alone...and that I need to be supervised.  However my previous chain of command, working with "gentlemen" of your stature...I always worked on my own or with one other and NEVER needed supervision, always got the job done.  I haven't been able to excell as well in the current environment that I'm in...however I still do my job.  *I just don't have the support from my company for this job change*.



Why not?  I have only very rarely seen a command NOT recommend a good Marine for something when he is worthy.  Not saying it's impossible, as I've seen commands throw some pretty petty shit out there when they want to keep a Marine.  I've also seen some dirtbags state "everyone hates me" as an excuse (not saying that's what you're doing, just saying).  Has anything specific happened that leads your current command to write these comments?  Have you been counseled about your performance or conduct outside your seeking a new job?  Have you talked to your senior enlisted leaders to ask these questions?

The comments can have a big influence, depending on how they're written and how you present yourself.  If they're poorly written or the COC comments portray you as a jackass when you don't appear to be one in front of the board, they MAY be disregarded.  But I wouldn't count on it.  I've even gotten calls about Marines that worked for me in the past, asking if I would recommend them for job XXX, how was their performance, would I work with them again, etc.  If your appearance in front of the board/interviewer doesn't line up with what's written about you, they may call a few people & ask questions.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 7, 2009)

I understand you questioning my statement completely, I would do the same.  I'm constantly stepping outside myself to try and figure it out and I just can't.  I won't say that everybody hates me because it's not true.  I still have the respect of the other NCO's and the Marines in my platoon, and the rest of the Battalion.  Some of the NCO's are saying I should request mast, because they don't like what they see happening.  Now I don't know if it's just me being naive or not but I strongly believe that my SNCO's are messed up in the way they do some things.  They've all earned a horrible reputation in my battalion and still carry on like their shit doesn't stink.  I will say that I have made my share of mistakes, nothing major, but things that I did and learned from.  My record was crystal clean up until I informed them of my intentions of making a lat move.  About 3 days later I received a counseling sheet.  I won't air to much dirty laundry on an open post like this, I don't feel it appropriate.  However if you would like to know more...PM me and I'll talk about it.  

I'm all about playing the cards you get dealt.  However right now I feel like I'm at a stand still when I can see what I need to do.  Everything is in order and ready to be put through, but I'm just not sure if I should.  I'm passionate about this lat move and I'm going to do it, I'm just not sure when would be the best time.  I have no idea what to do and I've attempted on getting guidance from the Marines above me, however it's like everytime I talk to them, they answer a question without answering the question.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 7, 2009)

fox1371 said:


> I understand you questioning my statement completely, I would do the same.  I'm constantly stepping outside myself to try and figure it out and I just can't.  I won't say that everybody hates me because it's not true.  I still have the respect of the other NCO's and the Marines in my platoon, and the rest of the Battalion.  Some of the NCO's are saying I should request mast, because they don't like what they see happening.  Now I don't know if it's just me being naive or not but *I strongly believe that my SNCO's are messed up in the way they do some things*.  They've *all* earned a horrible reputation in my battalion and still *carry on like their shit doesn't stink*.  I will say that I have made my share of mistakes, nothing major, but things that I did and learned from.  My record was crystal clean up until I informed them of my intentions of making a lat move.  About 3 days later I received a counseling sheet.  I won't air to much dirty laundry on an open post like this, I don't feel it appropriate.  However if you would like to know more...PM me and I'll talk about it.
> 
> I'm all about playing the cards you get dealt.  However right now I feel like I'm at a stand still when I can see what I need to do.  Everything is in order and ready to be put through, but I'm just not sure if I should.  I'm passionate about this lat move and I'm going to do it, I'm just not sure when would be the best time.  I have no idea what to do and I've attempted on getting guidance from the Marines above me, however it's like everytime I talk to them, they answer a question without answering the question.



Well...

You may not want to hear what I have to say and if you want to withdraw your friend request, go ahead , but...

The things I've bolded above make me curious because they are the typical things said by "problem children".  Every SNCO in your COC has a horrible reputation?!?  I'm not going to stand here on a high horse and say there's no such thing as a f'd up SNCO (especially since I've known plenty of them...), but all of them?  If the SNCOs that you work for are that bad, maybe you *do* need to go the request mast route to ensure the CO/Sgt Maj know what's going on.  If the NCOs feel this strongly, why aren't THEY requesting mast?

Have you talked to any of the SNCOs around you that aren't in your COC?  I know very few of my former peers that wouldn't take the time to sit down with a cup of coffee and talk a young Marine through his problems.  I've done it many times myself.  And I've been able to either help the Marine understand what is going on OR pointed him in the direction to fix his problem OR had a chat with the Sgt Maj to make sure he knows what's going on.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll listen to whatever it is you have to say.  I look at it as constructive criticism.  Haha I'll keep the friend request there, and will leave it up to you whether or not you accept it.  

I have sat down and discussed these things with other SNCO's and the response that I get is that they sympathize with what is happening...and it's my career and that I should submit the package anyways.  Now I didn't/won't say that I have messed up SNCO's, but that some of their actions are messed up.  I still respect my superiors, they've been around the block and I'm still just a Corporal.  I really do love the Marine Corps and I'd like to stay in, however I'm just not happy where I'm at right now.  I'm just weighing the pros and cons of my actions right now with this lat move package.  I'm sure that I could get it submitted, but how much shit would I stirr doing so...and what will the ripple effect of that be when it concerns to lat move itself.


----------



## GSXRanger (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm rolling into the IZ soon, Senior HUMINT guy on ground. If you get into the Taji area, drop me a line. We will link up and I will give you a look around the shop. 

Best of luck with your plans Brother... PM me if you have any specific questions. I'm Army, but it's basically all the same mission. I can say this... the CI billets in the Corps are the shit. Dual trained, and I can't say enough good things about them. One of my closest friends on the planet is a CI Gunny out of San Diego... Arabic speaker as well.

Just know, there are a few of us on here that can steer you in the right direction. Just ask.

GSX Out.


----------



## casca (Feb 8, 2009)

GSX...

U at Taji currently?  Had the pleasure of spending some time in that DUMP in 06!  (Over at Phoenix w/ COIN)...

Only good thing was the Wisconsin NG folks on the gate.  };^)

Stay safe...


----------



## GSXRanger (Feb 9, 2009)

casca said:


> GSX...
> 
> U at Taji currently?  Had the pleasure of spending some time in that DUMP in 06!  (Over at Phoenix w/ COIN)...
> 
> ...



It's a dump alright... the uniform rules are GAY as hell over here. Never seen anything like it. I will be on JSS Istiqlal shortly... talk about a DUMP!!!


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 9, 2009)

GSXRanger said:


> I'm rolling into the IZ soon, Senior HUMINT guy on ground. If you get into the Taji area, drop me a line. We will link up and I will give you a look around the shop.
> 
> Best of luck with your plans Brother... PM me if you have any specific questions. I'm Army, but it's basically all the same mission. I can say this... the CI billets in the Corps are the shit. Dual trained, and I can't say enough good things about them. One of my closest friends on the planet is a CI Gunny out of San Diego... Arabic speaker as well.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the offer...unfortunately I won't be to close to that area anytime soon.  I'll be out of here in a little while...still got some time left but not much.  I'm in Al Taqaddum and I don't have any idea how I would get myself up to Taji haha.  I would love to though if I could.  Thanks for the support...I'm working on finding a way through all of this shit right now and then hopefully I'll be in your shoes one of these days.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 9, 2009)

fox1371 said:


> I'll listen to whatever it is you have to say.  I look at it as constructive criticism.  Haha I'll keep the friend request there, and will leave it up to you whether or not you accept it.
> 
> I have sat down and discussed these things with other SNCO's and the response that I get is that they sympathize with what is happening...and it's my career and that I should submit the package anyways.  Now I didn't/won't say that I have messed up SNCO's, but that some of their actions are messed up.  I still respect my superiors, they've been around the block and I'm still just a Corporal.  I really do love the Marine Corps and I'd like to stay in, however *I'm just not happy where I'm at right now*.  I'm just weighing the pros and cons of my actions right now with this lat move package.  I'm sure that I could get it submitted, but how much shit would I stirr doing so...and what will the ripple effect of that be when it concerns to lat move itself.



One thing I learned in the Corps is to not focus too much on where you're at "right now", expecially if it's not to your liking.  Things change so quick, before you know it you or the person creating the situation will be gone.  Focus on completing the mission, taking care of your Marines, and self-improvement (education, PT, etc); everything else will sort itself out.

My advice...

1) Sit down and talk to your NCOs/SNCOs and figure out why they think you need supervision.  Ask for specific incidents (without being a DH about it) and recommendations as to what they think you need to do to improve.  Don't challenge them directly, as that's a battle you will lose.  Ask for specific advice, take it to heart, and follow up with them in 3-4 weeks to see how (in their eyes) you're doing.

2) Submit the package.  The worst that happens is you get turned down for the lat move.  Better to try & not make it than to never try at all.  If you do get turned down, ask why (if possible) you were turned down.  It would most likely be something you can improve on (PFT, language, education, etc).

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 11, 2009)

Is it alright if I ask about US Army HumInt in this section? I was interested in trying for 0211 when I was in the USMC. I hear it's a little different in what the USMC prioritizes than in the other Branches. But at least a little that I've read is that Type "A" personalities are looked at as ideal. If you're someone who doesn't detect deception or sarcasm in normal conversation, does that mean you aren't a candidate for 35M?


----------



## GSXRanger (May 11, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> Is it alright if I ask about US Army HumInt in this section? I was interested in trying for 0211 when I was in the USMC. I hear it's a little different in what the USMC prioritizes than in the other Branches. But at least a little that I've read is that Type "A" personalities are looked at as ideal. If you're someone who doesn't detect deception or sarcasm in normal conversation, does that mean you aren't a candidate for 35M?



Jim,

PM me if you wanna know about 35M. 

I am currently in IRQ, working TAC-HUMINT now. Been doing this a coon's age...


----------



## Tracker275 (May 24, 2009)

SIGINT is where it is at though...every HUMINT'er knows that though, so it is all good.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 26, 2009)

Tracker275 said:


> SIGINT is where it is at though...every HUMINT'er knows that though, so it is all good.



That's what I hear, but I think I think my interests might be geared towards 35M/0211.


----------



## Florida173 (May 26, 2009)

I have some things to say about SIGINT..  but not for this forum..  It had its day here in Iraq.. now with warrant based targetting, there is only humint.


----------



## car (May 26, 2009)

Florida173 said:


> I have some things to say about SIGINT..  but not for this forum..  It had its day here in Iraq.. now with warrant based targetting, there is only humint.



Do you really have the facts to back that? That's horseshit. The best way to get a warrant is to push the "Re-Play" button and ask, "Now, what were you saying about him not being there.........?" That's basic police work, not "spooky intel shit." So, we have intel guys teaching their cops how to investigate, and make the charges righteous.

Do you really know what all SIGINT assets we are/have being/been employed there? Get your head around the "entire" problem -- HUMINT has indeed "been in the lead" (the news) the whole time. But don't tell me that we geeks aren't still in the game - we're still re-writing the rules! ;)

As far as Intel is concerned, I think we've found a balance. We've unfucked what ADM Stansfield Turner did. Do you know who Stansfield Turner was and what he did to the community?


----------



## Tracker275 (May 27, 2009)

Whoops!!!....guess I got a little shit talking started...


----------



## Cochise (Mar 26, 2011)

They support each other perfectly.  'Nough said.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 26, 2011)

1)  Why are you talking about getting into CI/HUMINT on this forum?  I'm not trying to be one of those guys that believes everything's classified but I just don't think this belongs here.  If you want to private message some people and ask their opinions I see no issue.  But an open forum is just not the right way to go about it ESPECIALLY with the job you're looking at going into.

2)  Why don't you talk to your recruiter at one of the companies CONUS?  They would be able to answer more than some random people on this board (not taking away the credibility of fellow board members).

3)  SIGINT is a different entity.  Simply put...go talk to someone who possess an MOS in this realm.  Don't ask about it on here.

I understand the curiosity, but as they say "Good initiative, poor judgement".


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy necro-post Batman...



Cochise said:


> <SNIP>



Two things:

First, this thread is nearly two years old.

And secondly, you may want to familiarize yourself with some of the more senior members of this board and their experience before getting on your box about OPSEC/PERSEC .  Several of them have more time in boots (in the IC) than you have out of diapers...  They know when to reign in the Q/A sessions, as was done here prior to your arrival.

And since I missed your intro, welcome to SS.

Crip


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cochise said:


> 1) Why are you talking about getting into CI/HUMINT on this forum?



Because that's what it's here for.  :-|



Cochise said:


> I'm not trying to be one of those guys that believes everything's classified but I just don't think this belongs here. If you want to private message some people and ask their opinions I see no issue. But an open forum is just not the right way to go about it ESPECIALLY with the job you're looking at going into.



What are you on about?  The fact that CI and HUMINT exist is unclassified.  The fact that people conduct CI and HUMINT activities is unclassified.  Everything discussed in this thread thusfar is unclassified.  So what's the problem?



Cochise said:


> 2) Why don't you talk to your recruiter at one of the companies CONUS? They would be able to answer more than some random people on this board (not taking away the credibility of fellow board members).



Right, because no one would want to do some simple research before talking to a recruiter 



Cochise said:


> 3) SIGINT is a different entity. Simply put...go talk to someone who possess an MOS in this realm. Don't ask about it on here.  I understand the curiosity, but as they say "Good initiative, poor judgement".



You've been part of this forum for... how many days?...   You don't run stuff here-you're not a mod or admin.  You have no credibility here yet- no one here is willing to vouch for you, nor have you established yourself as a bona fide subject matter expert.  Ergo, you don't tell members how to act and what they can and cannot post.  If there was something sensitive in this thread, it would not have taken two years and "you" for us to notice it and get it sorted.  Who do you think you are?  Just yesterday I attended the Arlington inurnment of a SIGINTer who has been doing the job for probably as long as you've been alive, and who was a mod on this site when he died.  He also posted to this thread- two years ago when it was still active.  I guess that's an example of the "random people" you were talking about, the ones who can't answer questions.

If you have a problem with something someone is posting, go to the individual.  If it is a systemic problem, go to a mod or admin.  If you really think something is wrong, report the site to your local CI office- so they can tell you exactly what I've just told you.  You bringing up this topic again only serves to highlight the information and call attention to yourself.  If you had concerns about the information, why in the world would you want to do that?

Instead of responding to two-year-old necro posts, I think that maybe you should be reading more and posting less for a while, before you really step on it here.

Hit me up offline if you want to discuss this further.

Oh, and if you want to rethink your post, feel free to modify it or delete it as appropriate.  Otherwise, do not post again in this thread.


----------

